

Live map of Russian forces advancing in Ukraine - dirtyaura
http://liveuamap.com

======
dang
This post was killed by user flags.

It should be obvious that this post is off-topic for Hacker News. It's of
dubious provenance (presenting disputed information as if it were neutral),
appears partisan, and the entire topic is politically inflammatory and
propaganda-saturated.

~~~
dirtyaura
True, it's pro-Ukraine. The format was what I thought was particularly
interesting for the HN audience (pretty well executed news-on-map interface +
strategy game style icons). Keep it killed, though.

